# [SOLVED] PSU giving a strange noise



## Maxcimal (May 22, 2011)

Hey. My PSU is giving a strange noise. This noise is more familiar to HDD's noise. The thing is that my PC works completely fine and all the temps are also fine. This noise appears 100% from PSU I can hear it very clearly. The strange thing is that this noise appears quite rarely. I get this noise maybe for 1hour or if I try to open up a case it disappears, I don't why. Also If I try to lay down the PC the noise disappears but still not always. It's really confusing, but the computer works COMPLETELY FINE. Computer load doesn't seem to cause the noise, because it appears no matter what I'm doing. 

I hope you know what's wrong and any help would be appreciated!  

PSU: SinanPower VP-420 (420W)


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: PSU giving a strange noise*

Have you checked the fan for dust build up? Could also just be a fan going bad.


----------



## Maxcimal (May 22, 2011)

*Re: PSU giving a strange noise*

Yeah I did.I forgot to mention that sorry.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: PSU giving a strange noise*

Your PSU is poor quality and the only sound that you should hear from a PSU is the fan moving air. If your certain the noise is coming from the PSU it needs to be replaced with a quality unit.


----------



## Maxcimal (May 22, 2011)

*Re: PSU giving a strange noise*

Well if there's no fix I should go for a new one. Is corsair a good PSU manufacturer?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: PSU giving a strange noise*

It is an excellent brand. What video card are you using, that will tell what size power supply you need.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: PSU giving a strange noise*



> appears quite rarely
> 
> if I try to open up a case it disappears
> 
> If I try to lay down the PC the noise disappears


Is this a matter of a loose panel? Try doing a "nuts and bolts"


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: PSU giving a strange noise*

The psu is poor quality and should be replaced but are you certain it is from the psu? Why not take side off case and be sure as the hsf is near it and often times Amd hsf's make a lot of noise at startup over time if they are not fastened properly or the fans come loose and so could a case fan as suggested if its clogged with crud as well.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: PSU giving a strange noise*



Maxcimal said:


> Well if there's no fix I should go for a new one. Is corsair a good PSU manufacturer?


We highly recommend any Corsair made by SeaSonic. The CX & GS series are not recommended. VX-TX-HX-AX series are top quality.


----------



## Maxcimal (May 22, 2011)

*Re: PSU giving a strange noise*

I appreciate all of your help. I will go for a corsair then. I made sure and it's not any other component making the noise but really the PSU. Can I ask why CX and GS series are not reccomended?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: PSU giving a strange noise*

The CX & GS are not made by a different manufacturer than the other Corsair Series.
SeaSonic makes the top quality units for Corsair as well as XFX.


----------



## Maxcimal (May 22, 2011)

*Re: PSU giving a strange noise*

Thanks I found a nice TX series PSU so I guess I'll go for that one. Thanks to everyone!ray:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: PSU giving a strange noise*

Good choice, good luck and please let us know how it works out.


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: PSU giving a strange noise*

Can't go wrong with the TX Corsair. Top quality.


----------



## Maxcimal (May 22, 2011)

*Re: PSU giving a strange noise*

Okay I bought the TX 650W PSU and installed it to my PC. Everything went through successfully. Of course it's a little bit to much for me to have 650W PSU but in near future I'm going to build a new machine so I guess I will use this PSU. I appreciate all of your help, you are all great and experienced. Big thanks. :smile:


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: PSU giving a strange noise*

It's a pleasure and glad it's working again.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: PSU giving a strange noise*

Great how about marking this "solved" then in the first post!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: PSU giving a strange noise*



Maxcimal said:


> Okay I bought the TX 650W PSU and installed it to my PC. Everything went through successfully. Of course it's a little bit to much for me to have 650W PSU but in near future I'm going to build a new machine so I guess I will use this PSU. I appreciate all of your help, you are all great and experienced. Big thanks. :smile:


You can never have too much power. The PSU will only put out what the PC demands and you have a top quality PSU to move to your next build. :smile:


----------

